# Suunto Core Problem



## greg57 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just changed the battery(third one), and this time instead of allowing me to adjust time etc, it is in a "version" screen. I can go into version, contrast, pressure, displaybuzzer, backlight, eeprom, magfield, and compass. However, I CANNOT exit out of this screen back to the tradiional screen, ie TIME, ALTO, and COMPASS. 

Someone help please!!!!!


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

It should be the top left button, I believe. Pressing that in that mode should exit it, and take you back to time keeping mode. If not, take out the battery and try again? I just put mine into 'version' mode (or whatever it's called), and then pressed the top left button and it exited to timekeeping.


----------



## greg57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Statius said:


> It should be the top left button, I believe. Pressing that in that mode should exit it, and take you back to time keeping mode. If not, take out the battery and try again? I just put mine into 'version' mode (or whatever it's called), and then pressed the top left button and it exited to timekeeping.


I have the small plus sign in the upper left and when I push that button, it beeps, but will not exit back to timekeeping. All other button work. I also took the battery out for 2 hours and replaced it, same issue....

Any other ideas?


----------



## mrpooks (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like another Core bites the dust!!! 
Send it in to Suunto, or take it back to where you bought it if you can. Certainly eating batteries as you describe, are grounds enough to send it in any how. I sent mine back after a battery 'habit' developed. Still waiting for it to come back from Finland, as we have no service centre here in the UK. It was sent in over the Christmas Period, so I expect it will be delayed due to public holidays etc.


----------



## Ufly2 (Jan 7, 2009)

mrpooks said:


> Sounds like another Core bites the dust!!!
> Send it in to Suunto, or take it back to where you bought it if you can. Certainly eating batteries as you describe, are grounds enough to send it in any how. I sent mine back after a battery 'habit' developed. Still waiting for it to come back from Finland, as we have no service centre here in the UK. It was sent in over the Christmas Period, so I expect it will be delayed due to public holidays etc.


Hi how did you make the first contact with Finland as my core as just bit the dust and Im in the UK too.


----------



## greg57 (Jan 7, 2009)

UPDATE:

I was not able to get this problem fixed, so I called REI, where I bought the Core in Nov.2007, and let them know it was still under warrenty. They told me to bring it in and they would exchange it. So my question to you guys, do the new versions seem to be a little more "problem" free? Should I stick with the GREEN CORE or should I go with Blk/Yellow which I should be able to get since they are the same price at the store????


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Either model... and the newer models are reporting less issues. But as with most things in life.. you pay your nickel you take you chance.

Still, by getting either model you "reset" your warranty!


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

I honestly believe it's still hit or miss with the Core, even the 08 models. I've had two 08 models crap out. I'm on #3. It reset itself once, but has been fine since. I think you take a chance with Core, but it's got so many awesome features, and Suunto's return policy is so good, I don't mind taking the chance....at least for now. IF #3 goes, I'll probably look to a Vector.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Well with that logic...  I have one of the first ones out the door. No software or battery issues at all. 

Go figure.


----------



## mrpooks (Dec 16, 2008)

Ufly2 said:


> Hi how did you make the first contact with Finland as my core as just bit the dust and Im in the UK too.


Dead easy go to the Suunto Site. Make sure you register the watch with them. There is a sub menu on the home page for registration, then on the home page again look for service request. Click on this and follow the prompts, it's dead easy. My Core is due back today. DHL picked it up from my work place, if they pick it up from home its 8 euros. They then have a super tracking service . Suunto then email you and give you a return tracking number when its on its way back

Excellent service, lets just hope they've cured the battery habit.


----------



## mrpooks (Dec 16, 2008)

mrpooks said:


> Dead easy go to the Suunto Site. Make sure you register the watch with them. There is a sub menu on the home page for registration, then on the home page again look for service request. Click on this and follow the prompts, it's dead easy. My Core is due back today. DHL picked it up from my work place, if they pick it up from home its 8 euros. They then have a super tracking service . Suunto then email you and give you a return tracking number when its on its way back
> 
> Excellent service, lets just hope they've cured the battery habit.


Just to let you know that My Core returned. Its a brand new week 41 model so here's hoping that it's fixed.


----------



## greg57 (Jan 7, 2009)

mrpooks said:


> Just to let you know that My Core returned. Its a brand new week 41 model so here's hoping that it's fixed.


Can you please explain how you know what year/week your watch was manufactured? I am assuming the 1st three numbers in the serial number?

729XXXXX would be a 2007 model from the 29th week??


----------



## mrpooks (Dec 16, 2008)

greg57 said:


> Can you please explain how you know what year/week your watch was manufactured? I am assuming the 1st three numbers in the serial number?
> 
> 729XXXXX would be a 2007 model from the 29th week??


Spot on!:-!


----------



## seaplane (Feb 11, 2006)

I just had to send my 2007 model back in . It was doing exactly as described in the first post of this thread. They have changed from using DHL service in the US now. I sent it in using US mail. I sure hope I get lucky and get a fresh one with the latest quality improvements.


----------



## watchies (Oct 3, 2008)

greg57 said:


> I just changed the battery(third one), and this time instead of allowing me to adjust time etc, it is in a "version" screen. I can go into version, contrast, pressure, displaybuzzer, backlight, eeprom, magfield, and compass. However, I CANNOT exit out of this screen back to the tradiional screen, ie TIME, ALTO, and COMPASS.
> 
> Someone help please!!!!!


I have the EXACT same problem with my Suunto Core - I just posted on their website to see what I can do as I received mine as a gift and don't have a receipt or anything.

I have the + sign on the left side and all of the menus you listed, but it won't back out to display the time.


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Actually you posted in the SuuntoWatches.com board (where I am the moderator), not the Suunto Discussions page. For the direct Suunto page you need to go tohttp://www.suuntosports.com/discussions/default.asp


----------



## watchies (Oct 3, 2008)

:-! Thanks, I replied to the original thread on the board you moderate!


----------



## RazorV (Feb 7, 2010)

Have you tried holding down the 2,4,8 and 10 O'clock buttons at the same time to reset it? Don't know if it will work but it's worth a shot.


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, he has tried everything that I know to tell him.. the watch is stuck in the main menu, which tells me that his enter button (at 3 oclock) is sticking...


----------



## paduncan (Sep 28, 2007)

greg57 said:


> I just changed the battery(third one), and this time instead of allowing me to adjust time etc, it is in a "version" screen. I can go into version, contrast, pressure, displaybuzzer, backlight, eeprom, magfield, and compass. However, I CANNOT exit out of this screen back to the tradiional screen, ie TIME, ALTO, and COMPASS.
> 
> Someone help please!!!!!


Just curious, did you use a metal paper clip or similar to pry the battery out?


----------



## Larsk (Oct 18, 2012)

paduncan said:


> Just curious, did you use a metal paper clip or similar to pry the battery out?


I am not the one that put the original question about this - but I have the same problem, i.e. the clock displays "version" after I changed battery. And yes, I used a door key when forcing out the battery. I also thought of that causing the problem. If so, I think Suunto should have warned about the risks doing so. Strange, anyhow, that it not is possible to fix this without sending the clock to Finland! I talked to the support centre, and it seems to be the only solution.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't believe paperclip companies don't post a warning about not sticking them into wall sockets.. and my blender said nothing about not putting ma camera in there on high. And believe it it not my shoe laces don't have a warning about not hanging myself with them.

 just playing of course...  

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi.
Here's the picture from the Core manual.
There's definitely something held in the fingers while taking out the battery.
Hard to say for sure if it's a paper clip or a toothpick. And wood, plastic or metal.

Since Finland is huge into wood products, it's probably a wooden toothpick. But definitely not a flat toothpick. Must be one of the rounded ones tapered at both ends, broken in half.








;-)


----------

